# Bow Fishin??



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

I was wondering if there is any one here that does this? I love it and a great way to keep bow shooting in the off season. If you do what do you use?
I run a 17 ft tracker raised deck 2 400watt and 2 250 watt mh lights.
Oneida w/AMS retriever and sureshottips
Back up is an old bear with modified senergy reel and muzzy stingray points


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been going for about 6 years now. We go down to Golden Meadow, LA and go with a charter service. We've shot a few small alligator gar off the pier under a light too


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Went to caney last night. Simple 14ft aluminum boat, matthews, muzzy.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a 14 ft dura craft that we use when we go to the rivers, use my tracker out on Beaver lake up here.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

What are yall mostly shooting in the freshwater? I'm used to going after redfish and sheephead in the marsh. How is Caney Lake? My buddy that just moved up there has been trying to get me to come up with the bass boat.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

well up here I shoot mainly common carp, perch carp, and spotted& longnose gar


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Are carp the ones that jump out of the water behind an outboard or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

that is a type of carp don't remember what they are called thou


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Got a 1860 grizzly mainly set up for catfishing but it works for impaling a scale to. I have just a el-cheap-o bow from the pawn shop with a 808 reel on it and a few muzzy's. Going to rig the boat out with led lights so no generator is needed. Shooting anything that swims!!! The carp that jumps out the water are asian carp.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

yea i have tried the leds they work great as long as the water isn't murky and or muddy. Same with my mh lights but when it is murky i use hps lights they cut the water better.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

we ususally bowfish off an airboat in brackish waters, shoot nile perch and the occasional buffalo fish... around here though we shoot gar.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Me and my dad do it... we got a 21ft gto air boat with a 454 big block... and im not sure what all the lights are but they're the small ones.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats a real nice set up i don't have much skinny water here just use a troller


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a sweet set up. A buddy of mine always talks about buying an air boat and puttin a motor out of one of his trucks in it. I'm hoping we build one eventually


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Well, let me tell you this... there fun as hell, but they have high maintenance


----------

